# XBOX 360 Controller



## dandu5

as far as i know, the wired controller is plug and play.
for wireless versions you need the PC version with the wireless adapter, you cannot use the xbox360 controller (that is made for the 360) with a pc.

i might be wrong but that is what i read ages ago.


----------



## rrims

I use a wireless 360 controller to control my HTPC. All you need is the white wireless dongle (they even make a black dongle that works too) and sync up any wireless 360 controller.


----------



## PsYLoR

you can get a program like 'xpadder' which will let you customize the controllers buttons to any keyboard or mouse function. its pretty simple to setup. Great fun playing all the windows live games via controller (which are plug & play) other games you can setup custom profiles thru xpadder.


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dandu5*
> 
> you cannot use the xbox360 controller (that is made for the 360) with a pc.
> i might be wrong but that is what i read ages ago.


i think you just download the driver off of the microsoft site then your good to go
havent tried though, (forgot to get one after work 2 days ago







)


----------



## FromUndaChz

Wired controller is plug and play - No batteries, long cable, strong vibrations etc... Wireless is fine but you pay more for the controller, batteries, and receiver.. then the batteries die while playing and it's a PITA.

I like my wired controller and replaced wireless with it. Got a generic for $16 of Ebay for my second controller (when my girl and I play emulators with 2 players) and hers works fine as well - although the triggers are soft for my liking.

Both my generic and genuine controllers all work great in all my games which support a 360 controller (which they pretty much all do nowadays)

Drivers should install automatically when you plug it in. Completely plug and play.


----------



## matada

I have http://www.amazon.com/Air-Flo-Controller-Xbox-360-Wired/dp/B005761E70

I needed to download the 360pad controller, but it eventually worked. Love the LED's plus the airflow.


----------



## Aregvan

Controller with built in fans?









IDK I might get that, good price, but it's a genuine 360 controller? NVM saw it is licensed.

So all you did was just download software, and it works on pc?

Kinda looks cheap, and the ps3 one has a nice black look to it, but no games support that rigght?


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

I actually JUST got my wireless xbox controller for pc today







it works well and as long as you buy the one for pc, whether it be wired or wireless, it comes with everything you need to get started. The wireless one comes with the receiver and an install disc. If you have multiplayer games, I'd recommend spending a bit more on the wireless one because the receiver can hook up 4 controllers at once without using 4 usb ports like the wired one.


----------



## CravinR1

I have a Pelican TSZ wired usb 360 controller. All I did was plug it into my PC usb slot, the computer recognized it as a 360 controller and downloaded the driver.

A lot of games automatically recognize and support the 360 controller.


----------



## matada

it's not cheap at all. no flex, good button response.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> it's not cheap at all. no flex, good button response.


Yeah actually seems a lot of people have this. Thanks!









One question though, do the fans make noise, do I have to install a fan controller lol?


----------



## Aregvan

Best price I could find for the Air Flo Controller 360, was $22 for a slightly used, like new.

I cannot find a better price anywhere else.


----------



## matada

I paid 25 at bestbuy with a $15 off coupon (only reason I bought it) My rig is pretty loud, but on low it's quiet. high it's audible.


----------



## Aregvan

So Toys'R us has it for $19.98, with store pickup. Best price I guess.

Best buy's price is $40 WOW


----------



## Aregvan

Crap, nvm Toys'r us is out of stock in store. I guess I would have to buy the slightly used for $22.


----------



## tpi2007

As has been stated and linked to, there are many licensed Xbox 360 controllers that are not made by Microsoft. If one of those happens to just be similar, it may have extra buttons that need a specific driver. Also you can't just assume all the controllers that look like they are Xbox controllers are actually licensed controllers.

In any case, if the fan was loud, why couldn't he put in a resistor to slow it down ? This is OCN, people mod stuff all the time.

OP: I bought my Logitech ChillStream a few years ago and it is excellent; I think Logitech doesn't make it anymore, but if you can find one second hand, I recommend it. It also has a fan with three positions: Off, Low and High. At Low it is pretty silent, at High you can hear it unless you're wearing headphones.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> As has been stated and linked to, there are many licensed Xbox 360 controllers that are not made by Microsoft. If one of those happens to just be similar, it may have extra buttons that need a specific driver. You can't just assume all the controllers that look like they are Xbox controllers are actually licensed controllers.
> In any case, if the fan was loud, why couldn't he put in a resistor to slow it down ? This is OCN, people mod stuff all the time.
> OP: I bought my Logitech ChillStream a few years ago and it is excellent; I think Logitec doesn't make it anymore, but if you can find one second hand, I recommend it. It also has a fan with three positions: Off, Low and High. At Low it is pretty silent, at High you can hear it unless you're wearing headphones.


Okay yeah the Logitech seems okay, but it is all fat and curvy. Found it on amazon for $25 used shipped.

Yeah OCN is for modders, might put a resistor with a knob, which becomes a fan controller. Simple as that.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Guys.. Well I got the OP joke.

I use a wired 360 contoller for most games recently using it for Diablo 3, since I have a htpc setup and of course play on my couch.

Plug and play, drivers recognized when connected if not driver support can be found at Microsoft website.

I use xpadder for my games and alternate mouse support. The software unfortunately cost around 10 bucks and it's no trial ware.

There are other controller profiler softwares out there though... Such as pinnacle for example. That's great too.

Sent from my HTC evo 4g


----------



## iLLGT3

A majority of newer games will recognise a wired Xbox 360 controller right out of the box and usually will map the controls to the Xbox version of the game. When you first plug it in, you should see an update pop up like a windows update. I don't know what it does but get it anyway.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> Guys.. Well I got the OP joke.
> I use a wired 360 contoller for most games recently using it for Diablo 3, since I have a htpc setup and of course play on my couch.
> Plug and play, drivers recognized when connected if not driver support can be found at Microsoft website.
> I use xpadder for my games and alternate mouse support. The software unfortunately cost around 10 bucks and it's no trial ware.
> There are other controller profiler softwares out there though... Such as pinnacle for example. That's great too.
> Sent from my HTC evo 4g


WOW it seems that there are a lot of different type of controllers out there. Never researched this before, all new to me.

You can play diablo with a controller?


----------



## FromUndaChz

Diablo?


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> A majority of newer games will recognise a wired Xbox 360 controller right out of the box and usually will map the controls to the Xbox version of the game. When you first plug it in, you should see an update pop up like a windows update. I don't know what it does but get it anyway.


Sweet. I might get the Air flo than. The leds look superb. Might put in a led controller to dim them like the fan controller. LOL ahha. sry.

Yeah wireless controllers are nice, but expensive if you want to run it into a pc. It is not like I will be sitting far, so I guess it is okay.

Thanks for all the quick help everybody. I really appreciate it.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Any controller that works with a 360 HAS to work with Windows... it wouldn't work on an XBOX if it didn't work in Windows.. they conform to the same basic specs as far as the COMMS go with the PC/XBOX.
> Yes he could mod the fan, of course..


That is not true. The Logitech ChillStream does not work with the Xbox 360. They made a version for the PS3, but neither works with the Xbox 360.

Read in this thread:
Quote:


> I own a chill stream and can safely say it does not work on the xbox 360. I was unaware that 360 controllers did not work on PC as I believe I heard they do but I don't use controllers on my computer often to concern myself with that.
> 
> I was very disappointed to learn that the controller didn't work since I bought it with hopes of using it for my PC and my xbox 360. Oh well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Exactly, I did put a lol in. lol
> Okay yeah the Logitech seems okay, but it is all fat and curvy. Found it on amazon for $25 used shipped.
> Yeah OCN is for modders, might put a resistor with a knob, which becomes a fan controller. Simple as that.


Actually, it isn't, it is smaller than the Xbox 360 controller, so it looks more compact. You'd have to try it to decide which would suit you best. Personally , I love it. But then again, I never used a Microsoft Xbox controller, so I might get along with it too.


----------



## evil jerry

I'm not sure if this has been said, there is a lot of cheap knockoff xbox360 wireless PC adapters. I tried to use one and never could get my wireless xbox 360 controller to work on any of my PC's. I recommend buying the genuine Microsoft branded one and not one that looks like it's a real one on ebay.


----------



## Matt-Matt

360 Controller isn't plug and play exactly.. You'll need to install drivers either off the CD/DVD or download them (I'd suggest downloading them).
However the wireless controller + receiver is nicer, as it's wireless (great for on a TV etc), and you also get the bonus of using a wireless headset!

I had a wired white controller for a year or more, then I got a 360 as a xmas pressie and naturally it came with a black controller, so i bought a "generic" $10 adapter off ebay, works like a charm along wtih the wireless headset! The only downside is drivers are annoying/buggy to setup, but it does work.

If you go the wireless route I'll talk you through the setup!









The best thing about a Microsoft controller is that it works with games like FSX be default (i've tested FSX myself). Dirt 2, Dirt 3, TDU2, GTA IV, EFLC, most GFWL games and of course you can use xpadder!









Microsoft don't care if you use a generic adapter, or a "Real" one. As long as you're using their controller! 'cause afaik all the decent adapters come out of the same factory, mines exactly the same excepting the fact that underneath the sticker doesn't say "Microsoft"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been said, there is a lot of cheap knockoff xbox360 wireless PC adapters. I tried to use one and never could get my wireless xbox 360 controller to work on any of my PC's. I recommend buying the genuine Microsoft branded one and not one that looks like it's a real one on ebay.


You still got it? You need to go to device manager then find "Unrecognized device" or whatever, then tell it that it's a Microsoft wireless adapter for windows. After that it'll install, then you restart then add it like you normally would.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> That is not true. The Logitech ChillStream does not work with the Xbox 360. They made a version for the PS3, but neither works with the Xbox 360.
> Read in this thread:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I own a chill stream and can safely say it does not work on the xbox 360. I was unaware that 360 controllers did not work on PC as I believe I heard they do but I don't use controllers on my computer often to concern myself with that.
> I was very disappointed to learn that the controller didn't work since I bought it with hopes of using it for my PC and my xbox 360. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it isn't, it is smaller than the Xbox 360 controller, so it looks more compact. You'd have to try it to decide which would suit you best. Personally , I love it. But then again, I never used a Microsoft Xbox controller, so I might get along with it too.
Click to expand...

yeah it seems some work and others don't.

Oh it is smaller? From the two times I have held the 360 controller, I really liked it, and it seems that the air flo is very comfortable.

Again thanks for recommendations and help.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 360 Controller isn't plug and play exactly.. You'll need to install drivers either off the CD/DVD or download them (I'd suggest downloading them).
> However the wireless controller + receiver is nicer, as it's wireless (great for on a TV etc), and you also get the bonus of using a wireless headset!
> I had a wired white controller for a year or more, then I got a 360 as a xmas pressie and naturally it came with a black controller, so i bought a "generic" $10 adapter off ebay, works like a charm along wtih the wireless headset! The only downside is drivers are annoying/buggy to setup, but it does work.
> If you go the wireless route I'll talk you through the setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about a Microsoft controller is that it works with games like FSX be default (i've tested FSX myself). Dirt 2, Dirt 3, TDU2, GTA IV, EFLC, most GFWL games and of course you can use xpadder!


Oh IDK the wireless are kinda high in my budget for controllers. Really thanks for the offer to help though.

Not a lot of random strangers on the internet would do that.









Yeah I really would enjoy GTA on a controller. Lean back and kill some hookers.


----------



## matada

Tera works out of the box too. kinda surprised me.


----------



## FEAST

Even with the drivers you can still be looking at minor issues with buttons actuating correctly (like sprinting) etc. I would definitely stay away from anything wireless. Wireless technology will always introduce latency even with the best equipment implemented perfectly. This is not even considering batteries, interference, etc etc. This applies to all wireless tech by the way.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> yeah it seems some work and others don't.
> Oh it is smaller? From the two times I have held the 360 controller, I really liked it, and it seems that the air flo is very comfortable.
> Again thanks for recommendations and help.


You're welcome!

I forgot to add: Windows installs the drivers for the ChillStream automatically, it is identified as a Microsoft Xbox controller for Windows.

Actually I just plugged it in for the first time since I upgraded to the X79 platform. It just takes a minute to install the drivers; the fan however I have to correct myself, even on Low you can hear it. Whether it's distracting or not it's subjective (I've had the controller since 2007 I think, so the fan's bearing might need some oil).


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> This,
> because if it works with an Xbox it uses the same drivers (driver set?) as the drivers on Windows for an actual 360 controller, that being said alot more controllers will work on Windows!


Yes, this is exactly why - and how it works. The hardware in the controller is the same thing as any other XBOX controller, as far as the PC or console communicating with it goes.. If it's not the same, it's not an XBOX controller.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> Guys.. Well I got the OP joke.
> I use a wired 360 contoller for most games recently using it for Diablo 3, since I have a htpc setup and of course play on my couch.
> Plug and play, drivers recognized when connected if not driver support can be found at Microsoft website.
> I use xpadder for my games and alternate mouse support. The software unfortunately cost around 10 bucks and it's no trial ware.
> There are other controller profiler softwares out there though... Such as pinnacle for example. That's great too.
> Sent from my HTC evo 4g
> 
> 
> 
> WOW it seems that there are a lot of different type of controllers out there. Never researched this before, all new to me.
> 
> You can play diablo with a controller?
Click to expand...

Ya it takes awhile to get used to... I set up mine like this. If you can imagine how an xbox 360 controller you might understand this pic... lol to lazy to describe, I can get you the information if you truely are wanting to play like this.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> Diablo?


Yes I know... You can't replace a keyboard and mice (sometimes lol), anyway I am quick with my buttons as if I was using keyboard and mice. Though it's more accurate to state that a mouse has more accuracy. IMO, it's actually quite relaxing and since I don't play hardcore, due to server issues (kind of, aka bugs) it's enjoyable!


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

dp sry


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

dp sry


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

meh dp


----------



## Aregvan

Ohhh I see what you are doing. That seems like a cool program. Might even use it for stuff other than gaming.

Thanks for the pics, good post but did you have post it three times?

Oh man dual displays sure come in handy.


----------



## Arizonian

Let's try to stay focused on a good question by the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> I want to get a 360 controller for my PC, and I know nothing about 360s and if I need something extra to get one.
> I know it is USB, so I plug, install drivers, and play. I see the wireless ones you need the receiver, which is about $15.
> The wired controllers are way cheaper and that is plug and play right? Any place I can get really cheap?


Please keep it civil among each other.


----------

